# Are Hide Chew Sticks ok to give to a Pup?



## Jacks Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

The hide chew sticks that you buy everywhere pet shops & supermarkets are they ok to give to a pup or do upset the stomach.


Please Advise


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

They can upset stomachs and bits can break off and cause choking too. I have always given them to my pups with no problems though, but i do supervise them at all times. 

If they do cause an upset tum, just limit access to them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

The breeder of our pup has advise against them cos they can get stuck in the gut.


----------



## Jacks Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks,Reason I ask is my mum say`s she bought a packet (50) for him when he go`s to visit.I`ll try to limit them.


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Jacks Dad

I dont like any of the hide chews, if your dog is greedy, they can bite off chunks which can cause choke.

My boxer gets bored chewing them, then tries to swallow large pieces, which get stuck in his throat. Dont think dogs can digest them very well either. I stopped giving them to my dog ages ago.

Far better to give a knuckle bone or something like that for chewing.

regards
Christine


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Christina0 said:


> Hi Jacks Dad
> 
> I dont like any of the hide chews, if your dog is greedy, they can bite off chunks which can cause choke.
> 
> ...


same....my deaf dog always had them down her throat...i was always pulling them out.

i now give mine a nice raw bone to chew on


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't give mine hide chews anymore, he got one stuck down his throat hubby had to get it out.

If you do I would strongly advise you supervise your puppy with the chew at all times.

Sue


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

As above they can cause serious problems eg blockage. If you put one in water watch what happens, now if a puppy swallows a piece it swells up


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont like giving them to my dogs because they get very posesive over them just the rawhide ones and plus they can swell up in there tummys


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to give them but saw how often Daisy was swallowing them almost hole and she would gag on it as it got stuck . Apart from the chocking hazard they are often pig hyde and some dogs can have a dickie tummy to pork , beef raw hyde is better but again you need to watch for choking. some of the hyde chews are like flat strips whick break up easier like chopped and shaped pieces these tend not to be as bad for choking as they can be munched on and chewed up , the chews that are like pale brown tubes are the ones to watch .


----------

